# Nissan Altima



## jarvond (Jan 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the Bluebire engin will fit into an 1999 Nissan Altima. I'm looking for a sleeper car and the Altima seems to be the right car to do it with...any suggestions would be nice.Thanks :waving:


----------



## Automediajoe (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't really know if Id classify the Altima as a sleeper. Sleepers are usually a bit more subtle and unusual than that.


----------

